

Windows 10: Here are the privacy issues you should know about - flurpitude
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2015/07/29/wind-nos/

======
ntpeters
Most of this is to be expected, but the parts that are ridiculous is that your
encryption key is backed up to OneDrive and:

 _" We will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your
content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or
files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is
necessary to protect our customers or enforce the terms governing the use of
the services."_

~~~
drdaeman
It seems that Microsoft had removed this sentence from their Privacy Statement
- at least I'm unable to find the quoted text now.

